# Grease interceptors in residential homes is on the way here



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

We're doing a coffee shop remodel and had a few questions for our preferred inspector about what he wanted to see. He wants to see a grease interceptor under the sink. Food will be served, however, no food will be prepared, that will be done at their main location... donuts, pastries, that sort of thing. Now because they will be washing silverware and plates he's requiring an interceptor.

In fact, grease is such a problem for the municipal sewers, even in residential neighborhoods, the city of Lansing is trying to pass an addendum to our local codes requiring grease traps in residential homes, along with official logs of cleaning every three three months. Obviously if a house grandfathered, no worries. But if you want a remod or new construction it will be required.

I've personally seen how bad it can be in the city sewers, and it can be that bad. Honestly I think it's a good idea. 

And on a side note, if this does go through, I will be looking into what's required as far as transporting, any kind of licensing, some sort of one ton pickup and make a mini pumper truck. Where to take grease? My excavator has pumper trucks for septics and IIRC they have to drive almost an hour away to dump. Could turn into a great business opportunity if I get my foot in the door early on.:thumbup:


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow. A few of the municipalities in our are go above our State code for interceptors and require a 750 gallon or larger outside for commercial locations. They may approve in floor or under sink models for small sandwich shops.

Although not a bad idea, I would hate to be on the enforcement side of that if all homes were not required to comply.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

GAN said:


> Wow. A few of the municipalities in our are go above our State code for interceptors and require a 750 gallon or larger outside for commercial locations. They may approve in floor or under sink models for small sandwich shops.
> 
> Although not a bad idea, I would hate to be on the enforcement side of that if all homes were not required to comply.


Gan .. Why intercept grease at all? Use a grease recovery unit.
Like a Lowe ... now a part of Highland Tank. All grease removed daily put in a container and thrown away. 

http://www.highlandtank.com/small-auto-grease-interceptor


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

GAN said:


> Wow. A few of the municipalities in our are go above our State code for interceptors and require a 750 gallon or larger outside for commercial locations. They may approve in floor or under sink models for small sandwich shops.
> 
> Although not a bad idea, I would hate to be on the enforcement side of that if all homes were not required to comply.




Here it's a minimum 1500 gallon. 
Very small shops are grandfathering in with a 100 lb. Any other business out of compliance has to have larger traps installed outside, or start getting hammered with fines, and eventually shut down. 
I work in the strictest county in IN by far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

FOG is under attack here big time out here. I'm going to have to check into that system Bill! I'll have to look into it!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

My city ordinances require a min 1,000 gal outside for secondary containment with a properly size interceptor(s) for the other fixture/appliances. The ordinance give the plumbing inspector the final say on the install based on use or space constraints. I will get together with the plumber after plan review and sight plan review and discuss options to suit the needs of the structure. Recently I had a owner of a nutritional shake shop install a small 3 bay as required by the BOH and asked them to keep the bowls under 10" ( ma code thing) and had them get me a notarized letter stating the no FOGs will be introduced into the municipal sewer system. There is no cooking and the shake powder have no fats at all in them, I did not require them to install an interceptor.Every situation is different.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Gan .. Why intercept grease at all? Use a grease recovery unit.
> Like a Lowe ... now a part of Highland Tank. All grease removed daily put in a container and thrown away.
> 
> http://www.highlandtank.com/small-auto-grease-interceptor


Yes an approved unit, but I don't see anyone wishing to forgo the cost. Fine for commercial use, residential use forget it.

We are seeing these mostly for exterior use, http://www.greenturtletech.com/proceptor-pdi.php

Interior undersink
http://www.usaequipmentdirect.com/G...DrN503uN1vYg99C9f3Bi1jQREYEVSZZ3aahoCaVrw_wcB


----------

